# Apparently Pigs are not the only ones that like mud puddles



## Angie (Nov 20, 2013)

http://www.wimp.com/elephantmud/

I came across this and it so reminded me of what I've learned of pigs liking puddles, it reminded me of this forum and having to share with you.


----------



## PigsRUsColorado (Dec 23, 2013)

Total cuteness


----------



## SarahBeth (Nov 14, 2013)

That's really fun to watch. I would not have thought little elephants were that playful.


----------

